

Electronic throttles eyed in 'runaway' Toyotas - ilamont
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/story/2010/02/02/ST2010020204001.html?hpid=topnews

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Woz says it's repeatable, and not caused by a sticking pedal:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1094857>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1095804>

<http://searchyc.com/woz+prius?sort=by_date>

